# Zavata Filly(Ex. Racehorse)



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Give her to you? because of being in a good mood?? :shock: I need to become friends with this guy :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

what a beautiful girl!!! i want her! lol


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow she is beautiful!!! Can you give me this guys number? lol


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Man she is one nice thoroghbred! I am more of a paint and quater horses but she is absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

shes gorgeous!!! your so lucky i need to meet more people like that


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

When I was a kid I used to clean stalls and walk the race horses here in Arizona. Some of the horses had really interesting personalities, almost like an ego. They all were very smart. Anyways there was this ten year old Thoroughbred that they guy I worked kept around as a pony horse I became friends with him. Even at his age he was very competitive and If I had him in the round pen I would run and he would make it a point just to run a little faster and snort and shake his head.


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)

The woman that gave her to me is one of the leading trainers in the United States, and I was at the Farm oneday when my dad was shoeing her and i had not seen her since she was a yearling and didn't even recognize her but i fell in love with that horse, and i have had hundreds of different horses in my life and i never get that feeling but there was somthing about her, and my dad said to ask Murray what she was going to do with the filly and she said she wanted to give her away and said i could have her if i wanted. I personally don't like mares but i couldn't pass up the oppertunity. She is really well behaved and has a wonderful personality she is not marey acting and she is living with 8 geldings.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is gorgeous!  I looove TB's!


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

are you sure that you didn't steal those pictures from the internet? I hope not, because that horse is beautiful! And what is that guys number anyway...lol


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

shes so pretty and you are so LUCKY!


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)

No i did not steal them off the internet lol...they do look like i could have though, my other hobby is photography so that helps a bit lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> Wow she is beautiful!!! Can you give me this guys number? lol


Excuse me, I asked for in first :lol: no, no, no one horse is more than enough for me at the moment!


----------

